# 4 أنواع للحب .... ماهو نوعك ؟؟



## nonogirl89 (24 يونيو 2008)

هناك أربع طرق للوقوع في الحب إذا لم تنتبه إلى الطريقة التي وقعت فيها بالحب، فلا بد من مراجعة حساباتك. حيث توصل العلماء إلى أن طريقه الوقوع في الحب تعطي مؤشرات للخروج بتصور ممكن لكيفية الحياة الزوجية المستقبلية. 
وهذه بعض اشهر النماذج التي يقع فيها البشر بالحب: 







. الحب من أول نظرة 
يحصل فعلياً من أول لحظة يلتقي فيها الشخصان، إذ يشعران بانجذاب متبادل. من أعراضه شعور خفي بالسعادة، بمعنى آخر، شعور بانجذاب لا يقاوم للشخص الواقف أمامك منذ اللحظة الأولى التي تقع فيها عيناك عليه. هذا النوع من الحب شائع جداً في العالم ولم يستطع العلم إلى الآن معرفة السبب الحقيقي الكامن وراء هذه الظاهرة، إلا أن الانجذاب للشكل قد يكون أحد أهم الأسباب. بالإضافة إلى وجود الشخصين في المكان المناسب والوقت المناسب. 
إن هذا النوع من العلاقات قد يدوم لمده طويلة في حالة ترجمة هذا الإعجاب الفوري إلى علاقة عميقة ذات أبعاد حقيقية وعمق في التفكير، لكن.. قد تؤدي زيادة الانجذاب بين الطرفين إلى التركيز على المشاريع المستقبلية ونسيان التحدث عن الواقع. لذلك يجب التركيز على إيجاد اهتمامات مشتركة وإيجاد أجوبة لقضايا يمر بها الزوجان في واقع حياتهما اليومية. 


.الانجذاب المتأخر 
يحدث بدون أي دلالات. عندما تخرج مع الشريك لأول مرة لا تشعر بذلك الإعجاب الطاغي نحوه و لكنك لا تفقد الرغبة في رؤيته ثانية. بعد الخروج معه لعدة مرات تبدأ بالإعجاب به وملاحظة كل الخصال الحميدة التي يتمتع بها. وقبل أن تدرك ما يحصل لك تكون قد وقعت في حبه. 
هذه العلاقات تكون في العادة أعمق من العلاقات التي بنيت على مجرد الإعجاب الفوري أي انك تقع في الحب مع شخص تشاركه نفس الأفكار والاهتمامات لذلك عادة ما تكون هذه العلاقات مبنية على أساس متين. المشكلة في هذه العلاقات تظهر إذا ساورتك شكوك حول احتمالية نجاحها، أو إذا أصبحت تفكر أن وقوعك في حبه قد استغرق وقتاً طويلاً، بمعنى أنك اعتدت على وجوده في حياتك وليس أنك تحبه. في هذه الحالة اسأل نفسك كيف ستغدو حياتك بدونه؟ إذا كان الجواب مخيفاً إذاً من المتوقع أن تدوم علاقتك الزوجية طويلاً. 


.التحول من صديق إلى حبيب 
رغبة مفاجئة تحصل بينك و بين صديق مقرب منك للتقدم في علاقتكما إلى أكثر من صداقة. الأمر محفوف بالخطر لأن ذلك قد يؤدي بك إلى فقدان صديق في حال فشل علاقة الحب، لكن النتائج الجيدة ستدفعك إلى المخاطرة. إن تطور علاقة الصداقة إلى الحب تعطي نتائج أفضل بكثير من علاقة حب طويلة الأمد، لأن الصداقة تعتبر الأساس المتين لعلاقة شراكة مستقبلية بين الشريكين. بالإضافة إلى ميزه أخرى لهذه العلاقة وهي أنكما تعرفان عيوب كل منكما مسبقاً بحيث ليست هناك مفاجآت. ولكن الاعتياد على وجوده في حياتك قد يكون مقتل هذه العلاقة. لا تحاول اعتبار وجوده في حياتك من المسلمات، حاول دائماً إبقاء الحب متقداً في علاقتكما وتذكر أنه لم يعد فقط الصديق الذي كنت تخرج معه بل لقد غدا الحبيب الذي سوف تقضي معه باقي حياتك. 



.من البغض إلى الحب 
ما السبب الذي قد يدفعك إلى الوقوع في حب شخص كنت ترغب بضربه عند لقائك به لأول مرة؟ يعزي العلماء ذلك إلى إعجاب و انجذاب خفي حدث لك عند رؤيتك لهذا الشخص لاول مرة ولكنك أخفيت ذلك عن طريق إظهار عدائيتك و بغضك له. الشيء الأكيد أنك لن تشعر بالملل، فكلما ساورك هذا الشعور تذكر سبب انجذابك له ألا وهو الاختلاف! فبينما يشعر باقي الأزواج بان العلاقة لم تعد كالسابق بعد بضعة أشهر من الارتباط، وهو شعور طبيعي، فانك سوف تتجنب هذا الشعور كون علاقتكما مبنية على الانجذاب إلى الأمور المختلف عليها بينكما مما يضيف إلى الحياة طابع التغيير المستمر، هذا التغيير هو ما يعد العلاج السحري لتأجيج مشاعر 
الحب و الإبقاء عليها دائمة التوهج. 

منقول .......


----------



## sosana (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: 4 أنواع للحب .... ماهو نوعك ؟؟*

موضوع حلو اوووي
ميرسي يا نونو


----------



## nonogirl89 (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: 4 أنواع للحب .... ماهو نوعك ؟؟*



sosana قال:


> موضوع حلو اوووي
> ميرسي يا نونو



العفو ياحبيبتى يارب يكون الموضوع عجبك30:
ميرسى جدا على الرد
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## سيزار (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: 4 أنواع للحب .... ماهو نوعك ؟؟*

موضوع رائع تسلم ايدك يا قمر


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: 4 أنواع للحب .... ماهو نوعك ؟؟*

موضوع جميل جدا يا نونو 
مرسىىىىىىىىىى على الموضوع
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## amjad-ri (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: 4 أنواع للحب .... ماهو نوعك ؟؟*

موضوع حلو اوووي
ميرسي ​


----------



## emy (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: 4 أنواع للحب .... ماهو نوعك ؟؟*

_مرسى يا نونو  يا جميله_​


----------



## emy emy (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: 4 أنواع للحب .... ماهو نوعك ؟؟*

موضوع جميل جدا 
ميرسي نونو
ربنا يعوضك ويباركك


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: 4 أنواع للحب .... ماهو نوعك ؟؟*

*موووضوع جاامد يا نونتى ميرررسى يا قمرررر وربنا معاكى.​*


----------



## وليم تل (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: 4 أنواع للحب .... ماهو نوعك ؟؟*

شكرا نونو
على الموضوع الجميل
مودتى​


----------



## nonogirl89 (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: 4 أنواع للحب .... ماهو نوعك ؟؟*



سيزار قال:


> موضوع رائع تسلم ايدك يا قمر



ميرسى جدا ياسيزار على المرور الجميل والرد 
وحشتنا مشاركاتك فى الثقافى
كنت بتنوره بمواضيع هايلة
شكرا كمان مرة
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: 4 أنواع للحب .... ماهو نوعك ؟؟*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا نونو
> مرسىىىىىىىىىى على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىى يلكوكو على الرد والتشجيع الدائم
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: 4 أنواع للحب .... ماهو نوعك ؟؟*



amjad-ri قال:


> موضوع حلو اوووي
> ميرسي ​



ميرسى ياامجد على المرور الجميل والرد
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: 4 أنواع للحب .... ماهو نوعك ؟؟*



emy قال:


> _مرسى يا نونو  يا جميله_​



ميرسى ياايمى ياقمرة ياللى علطول مشجعانى كدة:Love_Letter_Send:
مش عارفة من غيرك كنت هعمل ايه
ميرسى كمان مرة
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: 4 أنواع للحب .... ماهو نوعك ؟؟*



emy Emy قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> ميرسي نونو
> ربنا يعوضك ويباركك



ميرسى على الرد ياايمى ايمى
بس حلو اسمك اتنين ايمى للتوكيد بقى
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى بجد على الرد الحلو
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: 4 أنواع للحب .... ماهو نوعك ؟؟*



dona Nabil قال:


> *موووضوع جاامد يا نونتى ميرررسى يا قمرررر وربنا معاكى.​*



ميرسى ياحبيبتى يادونتى
ربنا يقصرك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: 4 أنواع للحب .... ماهو نوعك ؟؟*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا نونو
> على الموضوع الجميل
> مودتى​



شكرا وليم على الرد الجميل
المرة دى دمت بود
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## viviane tarek (5 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع حلو كثير تسلم يدك
بالنسبة ( للحب من اول نظرة )
كنت لا اصدقة انة ممكن يحصل؟؟
بس حقيقى حدس معى والحمد للله
حب قوى جدا" و كبير و سعيد
عقبال كل اللسة ما حب


----------



## nonogirl89 (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: 4 أنواع للحب .... ماهو نوعك ؟؟*



viviane tarek قال:


> موضوع حلو كثير تسلم يدك
> بالنسبة ( للحب من اول نظرة )
> كنت لا اصدقة انة ممكن يحصل؟؟
> بس حقيقى حدس معى والحمد للله
> ...



ياحبيبتى ألف ألف ألف مبروووووووك انك لقيتى الحب
وماتاخديش برأى الناس اللى بيقولوا الحب من أول نظرة مش حقيقى:11azy:
لأن مش مهم الحب حصل ازاى المهم احنا حاسين بإيه وهنكمل ازاى 
ميرسى بجد على ردك الجميل والرقيق اللى زى اسمك دة:Love_Letter_Open:
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kokielpop (5 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع رائع تسلم ايدك


----------



## monmooon (5 أغسطس 2008)

شكراً ليكي موضوع جميل


----------



## nonogirl89 (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: 4 أنواع للحب .... ماهو نوعك ؟؟*



kokielpop قال:


> موضوع رائع تسلم ايدك



ميرسى ليك انت على المرور الجميل والرد
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: 4 أنواع للحب .... ماهو نوعك ؟؟*



monmooon قال:


> شكراً ليكي موضوع جميل



شكرا ليك يامونمون على ردك
شيئ يسعدنى ان الموضوع عجبك:Love_Letter_Send:
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## just member (7 أغسطس 2008)

*مووعك جميل *
*ميرسى خالص*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 فبراير 2009)

*أربع طرق للوقوع فى الحب؟؟؟*

هناك أربع طرق للوقوع في الحب إذا لم تنتبه إلى الطريقة التي وقعت فيها بالحب، فلا بد من مراجعة حساباتك. حيث توصل العلماء إلى أن طريقه الوقوع في الحب تعطي مؤشرات للخروج بتصور ممكن لكيفية الحياة الزوجية المستقبلية. 

 وهذه بعض اشهر النماذج التي يقع فيها البشر بالحب: 

 *1. الحب من أول نظرة *

 يحصل فعلياً من أول لحظة يلتقي فيها الشخصان، إذ يشعران بانجذاب متبادل. من أعراضه:شعور خفي بالسعادة، بمعنى آخر، شعور بانجذاب لا يقاوم للشخص الواقف أمامك منذ اللحظة الأولى التي تقع فيها عيناك عليه. هذا النوع من الحب شائع جداً في العالم ولم يستطع العلم إلى الآن معرفة السبب الحقيقي الكامن وراء هذه الظاهرة، إلا أن الانجذاب للشكل قد يكون أحد أهم الأسباب. بالإضافة إلى وجود الشخصين في المكان المناسب والوقت المناسب. 


 مميزاتة:
إن هذا النوع من العلاقات قد يدوم لمده طويلة في حالة ترجمة هذا الإعجاب الفوري إلى علاقة عميقة ذات أبعاد حقيقية وعمق في التفكير


 عيوبة
 قد تؤدي زيادة الانجذاب بين الطرفين إلى التركيز على المشاريع المستقبلية ونسيان التحدث عن الواقع. لذلك يجب التركيز على إيجاد اهتمامات مشتركة وإيجاد أجوبة لقضايا يمر بها الزوجان في واقع حياتهما اليومية. 


 *2.الانجذاب المتأخر *

 يحدث بدون أي دلالات. عندما تخرج مع الشريك لأول مرة لا تشعر بذلك الإعجاب الطاغي نحوه و لكنك لا تفقد الرغبة في رؤيته ثانية. بعد الخروج معه لعدة مرات تبدأ بالإعجاب به وملاحظة كل الخصال الحميدة التي يتمتع بها. وقبل أن تدرك ما يحصل لك تكون قد وقعت في حبه. 


 ميزاتة:
هذه العلاقات تكون في العادة أعمق من العلاقات التي بنيت على مجرد الإعجاب الفوري أي انك تقع في الحب مع شخص تشاركه نفس الأفكار والاهتمامات لذلك عادة ما تكون هذه العلاقات مبنية على أساس متين. 


 عيوبة: 
 المشكلة في هذه العلاقات تظهر إذا ساورتك شكوك حول احتمالية نجاحها، أو إذا أصبحت تفكر أن وقوعك في حبه قد استغرق وقتاً طويلاً، بمعنى أنك اعتدت على وجوده في حياتك وليس أنك تحبه. في هذه الحالة اسأل نفسك كيف ستغدو حياتك بدونه؟ إذا كان الجواب مخيفاً إذاً من المتوقع أن تدوم علاقتك الزوجية طويلاً. 


 *3.التحول من صديق إلى حبيب *

 رغبة مفاجئة تحصل بينك و بين صديق مقرب منك للتقدم في علاقتكما إلى أكثر من صداقة.


 عيوبه:
الأمر محفوف بالخطر لأن ذلك قد يؤدي بك إلى فقدان صديق في حال فشل علاقة الحب، 


 مميزاته:
لكن النتائج الجيدة ستدفعك إلى المخاطرة. إن تطور علاقة الصداقة إلى الحب تعطي نتائج أفضل بكثير من علاقة حب طويلة الأمد، لأن الصداقة تعتبر الأساس المتين لعلاقة شراكة مستقبلية بين الشريكين. بالإضافة إلى ميزه أخرى لهذه العلاقة وهي أنكما تعرفان عيوب كل منكما مسبقاً بحيث ليست هناك مفاجآت. ولكن الاعتياد على وجوده في حياتك قد يكون مقتل هذه العلاقة. لا تحاول اعتبار وجوده في حياتك من المسلمات، حاول دائماً إبقاء الحب متقداً في علاقتكما وتذكر أنه لم يعد فقط الصديق الذي كنت تخرج معه بل لقد غدا الحبيب الذي سوف تقضي معه باقي حياتك. 


 *4.من البغض إلى الحب *

 ما السبب الذي قد يدفعك إلى الوقوع في حب شخص كنت ترغب بضربه عند لقائك به لأول مرة؟ يعزي العلماء ذلك إلى إعجاب و انجذاب خفي حدث لك عند رؤيتك لهذا الشخص لاول مرة ولكنك أخفيت ذلك عن طريق إظهار عدائيتك و بغضك له. 


 مميزاته:
 الشيء الأكيد أنك لن تشعر بالملل، فكلما ساورك هذا الشعور تذكر سبب انجذابك له ألا وهو الاختلاف! فبينما يشعر باقي الأزواج بان العلاقة لم تعد كالسابق بعد بضعة أشهر من الارتباط، وهو شعور طبيعي، فانك سوف تتجنب هذا الشعور كون علاقتكما مبنية على الانجذاب إلى الأمور المختلف عليها بينكما مما يضيف إلى الحياة طابع التغيير المستمر، هذا التغيير هو ما يعد العلاج السحري لتأجيج مشاعر الحب و الإبقاء عليها دائمة التوهج​


----------



## candy shop (10 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أربع طرق للوقوع فى الحب؟؟؟*

موضوع جميل يا كوكى 

ومهم جدااااااااااااا

شكرااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر​


----------



## الجغل الموحد (10 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أربع طرق للوقوع فى الحب؟؟؟*

*كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير حلو
بس انا وقعت بالحب وانكسرت رقبتى شو هيدي طريقة خامسة 
شكرا كتير​*


----------



## twety (10 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أربع طرق للوقوع فى الحب؟؟؟*

*هههههههههههههههه*

*ياربنا كل ده*
*بس اخر واحده غريبه شويه*
*بس نقول ميرسى للقمر*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أربع طرق للوقوع فى الحب؟؟؟*



candy shop قال:


> موضوع جميل يا كوكى
> 
> ومهم جدااااااااااااا
> 
> شكرااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر​


*
الشكر ليكى حبيبتى
نورتينى يا كاندى*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أربع طرق للوقوع فى الحب؟؟؟*



الجغل الموحد قال:


> *كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير حلو
> بس انا وقعت بالحب وانكسرت رقبتى شو هيدي طريقة خامسة
> شكرا كتير​*


*
للحب طرق كتير غير الاربعه الى انا قولتهم
ميرسى كتير ليك*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أربع طرق للوقوع فى الحب؟؟؟*



twety قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *ياربنا كل ده*
> *بس اخر واحده غريبه شويه*
> *بس نقول ميرسى للقمر*


*
بس هنشكر اكيد السكر الى ردت دى على الموضوع ههههه
مش بيقولك ما محبه الا بعد عداوة ههههههههه
نورتى حبيبتى*


----------



## ناوناو (10 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أربع طرق للوقوع فى الحب؟؟؟*

انا معاكي في كل الطرق
بس ممكن الواحد يحب باكثر من طريقة ولا لأ ؟؟؟
 موضوع رائع ومهم زي ما عودتينا دايما


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أربع طرق للوقوع فى الحب؟؟؟*



ناوناو قال:


> انا معاكي في كل الطرق
> بس ممكن الواحد يحب باكثر من طريقة ولا لأ ؟؟؟
> موضوع رائع ومهم زي ما عودتينا دايما


*
اه يا ناوناو فى طرق كتير للحب اكيد
مرسى يا سكر على مرورك*


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أربع طرق للوقوع فى الحب؟؟؟*

كوكى

طرق جميلة ومهضومة

شكرااااا لتعبك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أربع طرق للوقوع فى الحب؟؟؟*



كليمو قال:


> كوكى
> 
> طرق جميلة ومهضومة
> 
> ...


*
ثانكس يا كليموووووووووووووووووووو
ربنا يكون معاك *


----------



## + بريسكلا + (11 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أربع طرق للوقوع فى الحب؟؟؟*

*



جمييييييييييل يا سويتى​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أربع طرق للوقوع فى الحب؟؟؟*



+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> جمييييييييييل يا سويتى​*





​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أربع طرق للوقوع فى الحب؟؟؟*

*موضوع رائع جدا


تسلم ايديكي كوكي
​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أربع طرق للوقوع فى الحب؟؟؟*



mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع رائع جدا
> 
> 
> تسلم ايديكي كوكي
> ​*


*
ميرسى خالص يا كوكو على ردك الجميل*


----------



## SALVATION (12 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أربع طرق للوقوع فى الحب؟؟؟*

_



4.من البغض إلى الحب 

ما السبب الذي قد يدفعك إلى الوقوع في حب شخص كنت ترغب بضربه عند لقائك به لأول مرة؟ يعزي العلماء ذلك إلى إعجاب و انجذاب خفي حدث لك عند رؤيتك لهذا الشخص لاول مرة ولكنك أخفيت ذلك عن طريق إظهار عدائيتك و بغضك له​

أنقر للتوسيع...

مشكوره كتييييييييييييير كوكى
تسلم ايدك​_


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أربع طرق للوقوع فى الحب؟؟؟*



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _
> مشكوره كتييييييييييييير كوكى
> تسلم ايدك​_





​


----------



## gonees (12 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أربع طرق للوقوع فى الحب؟؟؟*

*موضوع لذيذ ومهم جدااا
ميرسي يا كوكي*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (13 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أربع طرق للوقوع فى الحب؟؟؟*



gonees قال:


> *موضوع لذيذ ومهم جدااا
> ميرسي يا كوكي*



*ثانكس يا جونيس*


----------



## ماريتا (13 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أربع طرق للوقوع فى الحب؟؟؟*

موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا كالمعتاد
ميرسى ليكى يا سكرة


----------



## st athanasius (13 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أربع طرق للوقوع فى الحب؟؟؟*

*موضوع  مهم جدااااااااا وجميل وكله صح*
ميرسى ليكى يا قمرة
ربنا يباركك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (13 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أربع طرق للوقوع فى الحب؟؟؟*



st athanasius قال:


> *موضوع  مهم جدااااااااا وجميل وكله صح*
> ميرسى ليكى يا قمرة
> ربنا يباركك



*ثانكس ياst athanasius*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

* تم الدمج​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (10 فبراير 2010)

موضوع رائع اوى 
ميرسى لك كتير يا نونا


----------

